
Browser extension restores removed YouTube videos - lukeplato
https://github.com/lukepereira/youtube-video-regenerator
======
frandroid
This does not /restore/ videos. It looks for equivalents substitutes. This
does not not seem like a secret pathway to find a link to the original content
(which Youtube likely still hangs to even if it claims it is delete...).
Instead, it claims to look for another copy and swap that on the page.

